# korean cosmetics users, help me out



## SunMe (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello, anyone around here who is more familiar with different korean cosmetics and products? Or someone who just knows more about make up?

I drastically changed my evening facial routine and started doing this 10 step korean skin care routine: http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-skin-care/korean-beauty-skincare-routine-10-steps#slide-1

First few days everything was good, even now my pores are certainly smaller and my skin feels better, but about a week later I got a few huge underskin pimples that hurt like hell. And I have small red spots all over my face, nothing I can't cover up, but it's still disturbing.

I'm going to list all the products I'm using in the order I use them so if anyone knows which of them might be a cause, please-please help me out:

 
1. oil based cleanser - Etude house - Real art cleansing oil Light 
2. foam cleanser - TonyMoly - Intense Care Snail Foam Cleanser
3. exfoliator - Skinfood - Black Sugar Mask 
(not using it all over my face, most of the time just around the nose)
4. toner - Secret Key - Snail + EGF Repairing Toner
5. facial mist - Etude house - Dust cut
(once in a while, I'm mostly using this one during the day)
6. ampoule - Secret key Prestige Snail+EGF Repairing ampoule
7. Sheet mask every fourth day, What I'm using are those "3D Shape Natural Pulp Sheet ".
8. eye cream - Etude House - Moistfull
9. emulsion - Skinfood Peach Sake Emulsion
10. night cream/sleeping pack - TonyMoly Intense Care Dual Effect Sleeping Pack
 
I'm sure the problem is not the last one, as I was using it before I started the rest. The eyecream shouldn't be a problem either as i don't use it all over my face. Which one should I skip to get pretty skin? The reason why I don't want to drop everything altoghether is that I have university graduation ceremony in 10 days and I want my skin to be as pretty as possible with all those HD cameras around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm certain something is working.
While I'm at it, any advice for underskin pimples? Mine are quitepersistant to epsom salt, black tea, cammonile tea so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 17, 2014)

​Congratulations on your graduation!

I know you said you weren't exfoliating your whole face, but I'd start by cutting the exfoliator down to once or twice a week. That can irritate skin if you do it too often. Check the ingredients of everything and see if maybe there's something you're allergic to. The only way you'll know what's causing the reaction is to stop using each product in turn until your skin clears, and then you've found the culprit. 

I would recommend tea tree oil for the blemishes, and I would have recommended snail secretion, but you seem to have that one covered.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I started using Korean skin care products, my face rebelled with a rash of blemishes and redness, then settled about two weeks later, and now I rarely have major issues. Maybe your skin is just adjusting? I'm sorry, I wish I had better advice to offer!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree with the comment above; don't use the black sugar mask wash off more than 1-2 times a week, even though it's only arround your nose. I use this myself, and the granuals isn't mild enough for daily use. 

You say you don't think the sleeping mask is breaking you out, however I'm going to tell you I reacted very badly to it xD So I don't know.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 22, 2014)

@@SunMe

I would also check for citrus extracts in any of your products (especially the sheet mask because it sits on your skin so long) because many people react poorly to citrus extracts/acids when they are applied to the face.

I don't see an SPF product in your list (you should have one!) but SPF products can also cause breakouts depending on which sun protection ingredients are used.

As a side note, I did use a mask with ginseng in it and my face HATED it!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

That is alot of stuff. I tend to split my skincare into night and day routines. Richer ones for night-- facial oils, balms, masks. I think the key is to layer less by using all-in-one products like makeup fixers with SPF (as @@Saffyra suggested), CC cream as primer and moisturizer/serum that has antiaging and damage repair properties.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 24, 2014)

It could be any product on the list. Did you start using them all at once?

You should probably introduce 1 product at a time. Use it for a couple days, make sure you don't break out from it, and then add another product, and so on, to see if your skin takes well to it.

Also, it might not even be the products you're using. If you've been using it for awhile and you never had a reaction until now, it could be a number of things (stress, hormones, a certain monthly time...) Without fail, no matter what I do, I break out during certain times of high stress, etc, and it isn't any product's fault.

The oil-based cleanser might do it if you have acne-prone skin. If I use oil cleansers every single day, I break out, so I only use them if I wore a lot of makeup to help clean it off.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jun 24, 2014)

I was on a five step regimen for product testing and my face broke out in adustment period first week. Second week and onward I had  no problems at all, So it seems to be  reaction to skin adjusting to new product  cause afterwards I was fine and  never broke out again


----------

